# Most influencial herper



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

so who do you think is the most influencial herper??

you can look at music and think of hundreds of artists and there are always people that stand out in different groups.

but who do you think are the most influencial herpers? bob clark, snakebytes crew, me? who do you think


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Mainly the american bunch

Bob Clarke,Graziani etc not really sure who you are apart from a forum member:whistling2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

None of the famous ones tbh.

The small rescues who work all hours they can & don't brag about it & post it all over the internet.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

It depends what you mean by herper? a breeder or a herpetologist?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It was Chris Mattison for me, but that was back in the 80's 
His "keeping and breeding snakes" book is still excellent :notworthy:
Stephen


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'm glad someone said chris. he has actually done so much. probably more about breeders, people who have bred that thing and made it what it is today, by breeding the lesser spotted angling snake and setting the example like bob clark and mattison


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

In the tortoise 'realm' it's complicated (it always is this us). I've come up with a top 3 in no particular order:-

1) academic research - Dr Peter Pritchard of the Chelonia Research Institute on Florida. Dr P has done a huge amount of research on Galapagos Tortoises & Sea Turtles but thats just the tip of the iceberg.

2) Husbandry - Andy Highfield & the late Jill Martin. Showed the way with respect to keeping tortoises healthy in captivity.

3) Veterinary sciences - the late Doctor Oliphant Jackson of 'jackson ratio' fame. Single handedly save 1000's of tortoises from hibernation related deaths. 

& a big shout out to various leading lights of the WCT (Darell Senneke etc) & the BCG for their valuable contributions.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

The "pro" herper who's influenced me the most is Marc Staniszewski, his works on keeping amphibians (his' "amphibians in captivity" is basically my bible lol) 

i dont really know much about other pro herpers, so i cant really comment on who's done the most. altho i find melissa kaplan's care inforamtion and basic guides (inculding keeping reptile and amphibians for dummies) very good and very accessable.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> It was Chris Mattison for me, but that was back in the 80's
> His "keeping and breeding snakes" book is still excellent :notworthy:
> Stephen


Great thread.

I still have the first edition of that, and have total respect for him. Some others that have influenced me personally would be David Bird, Bert Langerwerf, Malcolm Smith, Kevin J.Hingley, Philippe de Vosjoli, Quintin Bloxham, Simon Townson, Don Freeman, Roger Pewtress, Geoff Clarke, this forums very own Kevin Stevens (Coast To Coast Exotics) and even, dare i say it, Colin Fitzsimmons (He did alot of good work for BHS/YHC despite what allegedly happened). I'm afraid alot of the younger folk on this forum who behave like experts would learn alot from these people who didn't/don't rely on google as a friend. Time served, NO substitute.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Chris Mattison,Frank Schofield(thats going back a bit)Mark O Shea Ari Flagle and of course the man who brought reptiles to the masses in a good light,the late Steve Irwin


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I think Steve Irwin has influenced more people than any other Herper.

Gerald Durrell was my first reptile inspiration as a kid reading his books.

Personally Chris Mattison is up there for me. Along with Stephen Spawls, and as a larger than life character there is always Mike Lindley..!

There are also a lot of very quiet herpers with vast knowledge in specialist areas.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I cant remember the name of the guy who influenced me through his books, i do remember he had lots of sketch type cartoons which as a kid made the whole reading experience and learning a lot more fun. He was always illustrated with long haigh and glasses and looked like beavis and buttheads teacher :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gerald Durrell when I was a child many a programm i sat in wonderment  

In reality I'd say all the older breeders IE Geoff, Chris,Bob applegate how many of us sat looking at those old paper lists now days depends on your species I guess 
paula x


----------



## Tomato Frog (Dec 17, 2008)

My 3 greatest herp influences have been Isolde McGeorge, head reptile keeper at Chester Zoo for many years, and Kevin Buley who now holds some senior managers position at Chester Zoo, but who was one of the great exports of Jersey Zoos reptile department along with Richard Gibson (his former boss and now the Curator of Reptiles at ZSL London Zoo).


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

maybe not a herper but david attenboroughs a leg and ron tremper


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Gerald Durrell when I was a child many a programm i sat in wonderment
> 
> In reality I'd say all the older breeders IE Geoff, Chris,Bob applegate how many of us sat looking at those old paper lists now days depends on your species I guess
> paula x


Paula, not sure how i forgot Bob Applegate, and also Gerald Durrell!. There's no one on earth who knows his lampropeltis and N.American colubrids like Applegate, he's the lampropeltis king bar none (excuse the pun). Gerald Durrell....i got a mention in one of his latter books...i was a very proud school boy!.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably my good friend Sue (Wizzasmum) she has been much more help to me over the years than any websites or organisations. She is always there to offer opinions or advice, and has holiday-sat my tortoises many times when I've been on holiday


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex M said:


> Paula, not sure how i forgot Bob Applegate, and also Gerald Durrell!. There's no one on earth who knows his lampropeltis and N.American colubrids like Applegate, he's the lampropeltis king bar none (excuse the pun). Gerald Durrell....i got a mention in one of his latter books...i was a very proud school boy!.


 
LOl I had applegate gophers from him back then  and all the milks I remember getting my first mexi milk was like winning the lottery LOL 
paula x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Obviously everyone on here will have different influences - if we were talking UK wide I think Steve Irwin is probably the most well known and influential person, David Attenborough is a legend though and I hope that all of his series, but especially Cold Blooded, have influenced a lot of people to look at reptiles in a more positive and interesting light.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

steve irwin been watching him sice i was little my idol really


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> LOl I had applegate gophers from him back then  and all the milks I remember getting my first mexi milk was like winning the lottery LOL
> paula x


Better check my 'lucky dip' from saturday, 3 numbers and i might get a pair of annulata's myself . Applegate gophers were one of THE snakes back then, i had a look for my old pricelists from many a defunct breeder the other day but couldn't find them. When they do surface, i'll scan them and post them here for a blast from the past!.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Forgot about Steve Irwin. The day he died was a sad one for animals and their keepers world wide  I asked for his Biography for Christmas.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Michael J . McEachem - who wrote a fantastic book on corn snakes.
Kevin Hingley - who sold me my first carpet python
Dave Lester - who ran the Serpentarium in Walsall
David Attenborough - obviously


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

snickers said:


> Michael J . McEachem - who wrote a fantastic book on corn snakes.
> Kevin Hingley - who sold me my first carpet python
> Dave Lester - who ran the Serpentarium in Walsall
> David Attenborough - obviously


Good call re Dave, R.I.P. Much missed in the herpetological world.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex M said:


> Better check my 'lucky dip' from saturday, 3 numbers and i might get a pair of annulata's myself . Applegate gophers were one of THE snakes back then, i had a look for my old pricelists from many a defunct breeder the other day but couldn't find them. When they do surface, i'll scan them and post them here for a blast from the past!.


 
LOl now that's funny you might win a tenner LOL
p x


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

tortoise_dude said:


> Forgot about Steve Irwin. The day he died was a sad one for animals and their keepers world wide  I asked for his Biography for Christmas.


 
totally agree, my favorite by far. he's what kept me into and got me more into reptiles. very sad day


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> LOl now that's funny you might win a tenner LOL
> p x


Sorry, am out of touch with the latest 'numbers to cash' ratio (thought 3 numbers would fetch around 120 quid!). Mind you, from what i gather, 6 numbers these days won't even get you a pair of aspidites these days, whatever happened to the £17.6 million jackpot eh?!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

The person to influence me was Steve Irwin R.I.P, and David Attenborough.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

For me, in no particular order
Gerald durrell
Kevin mccurley
BHB
Raymond ditmars
David attenborough
+ all the uk 70's/80's herpers too numerous to name


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

For me personally, the man himself Gerald Durrell of course!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Bert Langerwerf - he never hesitated to give me advice on both tegus and monkey tailed skinks. Sadly Bert died this year.

I have a couple of others, but they arent well-known and no-one would have heard of them (they are all monkey-tailed related).


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> For me personally, the man himself Gerald Durrell of course!


Is that the company line :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

:lol2: By definition I guess so! 

We're all the same here, everyone read every book with their eyes glued to the page as a child and then formed a plan for how to get here :mf_dribble::lol2:

The only difference is people's individual "accessory" heros! Sir Dave has been massively inspirational to me. So many others :flrt:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

What about the late John Foden of Drayton Manor and then theres Terry Thatcher , two of the UKs finest and oringinal herpers.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i am a big fan of 'the usual' - austin stevens and steve irwin but i also have a lot of respect for other big herpers and breeders who have pioneered the hobby, bob clark for example


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

for me its Robert George Sprackland his book Giant Lizards first got me hooked on monitors and it covers all main monitors around today and other large lizards


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

How could I have forgot Terry Thatcher! :bash:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Good thread. When I was a young 'un I was heavily influenced by Nick Nyoka, showman come zoo owner. He was keeping and breeding species we still struggle with today. I had pen pals such as David Billings and Marc Staniszewski. As a young adult herper Chris Mattison, Terry Thatcher, Dave Lester, Adam Wright, Kevin Hingley, John Foden and no doubt a few others that my old grey matter has struggled to spit out this afternoon. 

The strange thing, I find nowadays, is that experience is often not valued. When I was "cutting my teeth" I found it invaluable picking peoples brains - and dearly sought out experienced herpers. Today, new keepers seem to value what they have read on the internet and make little allowance for experience. Its been a great thing, the internet, but it has also allowed some great reptile keeping myths to be born too. Sorry, I'm rambling.

It was great to see that my name appeared too on this thread. There are few "old timer" herpers like myself who frequent the forums now. A great shame that they dont. Anyways, it was a nice Xmas present to have my name mentioned with other great herpers. It somehow makes the last 30 years plus even more worthwhile when I am compared to some of my own "hero's". Ta muchly!
Kevin Stevens


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Mattison, Frank Schofield...i LOVED going to theirs when i was a kid! specially Franks, got my first bite at his place from a bootlace of a cooks tree boa :lol2: i also have to add Steve Irwin, as i believe no one has had more of a positive influence globaly on the way people see herps! would also have to include my dad, as it was him who got me into them originaly...even though he is a :censor: :lol2: and i totally agree with V-Max`s comments as well...the internet is great, but you just cant beat long term EXPERIENCE IMO :no1:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

"The strange thing, I find nowadays, is that experience is often not valued. When I was "cutting my teeth" I found it invaluable picking peoples brains - and dearly sought out experienced herpers. " v max

you've got it so right there kevin. i was talking to a breeder at the portsmouth show and just the amount of info that i got out of one man was amazing, far more than i could ever learn online, from breeding materials andsetups through to bloodworm feeding patterns and the best manure for breeding tubifex. amazing.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh I forgot Phillipe De vostjoli with his herp series I read all those books LOL
p xx


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

My famous ones are Steve irwin and David Attenborough.

My other one would be david cook at scales and tails in Leicester,taught me so much and really got me into the hobby


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

clifford pope, author of "GIANT SNAKES" ...seriously old school...


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

There have been several people that inspired me over the years, but 2 stick out over others (for me that is)
Mike linley - film producer/director. Does occasional talks for the E.H.S, his stories of filming around the world are both educational and amusing. He has a vast knowlage of herps from around the world. 
Gavin Murray - Old time breeder. Taught me most of the stuff i know now about breeding snakes.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> There have been several people that inspired me over the years, but 2 stick out over others (for me that is)
> Mike linley - film producer/director. Does occasional talks for the E.H.S, his stories of filming around the world are both educational and amusing. He has a vast knowlage of herps from around the world.
> Gavin Murray - Old time breeder. Taught me most of the stuff i know now about breeding snakes.


Who can forget old red rimmed glasses Gavin Murry!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i can't say anyone off the television has ever inspired me but ive met a few people over the years on and off the forums that gave me an insight to improve my understanding of the animals but ain't going to list them as im sure they know who they are


----------



## Tortoise Trust (Feb 20, 2008)

I would nominate the late Mike (M.R.K.) Lambert.

Always a real gentleman, a superb academic AND field herpetologist and I learned a lot from him. He did a huge amount for the BHS, and never failed to respond to requests for information and help. Sadly missed. I still refer to his (numerous) papers. 

It is good to see Oliphant Jackson getting a mention too.

Andy Highfield
www.tortoisetrust.org

PS: Thank you, George


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

v-max said:


> Good thread. When I was a young 'un I was heavily influenced by Nick Nyoka, showman come zoo owner. He was keeping and breeding species we still struggle with today. I had pen pals such as David Billings and Marc Staniszewski. As a young adult herper Chris Mattison, Terry Thatcher, Dave Lester, Adam Wright, Kevin Hingley, John Foden and no doubt a few others that my old grey matter has struggled to spit out this afternoon.
> 
> The strange thing, I find nowadays, is that experience is often not valued. When I was "cutting my teeth" I found it invaluable picking peoples brains - and dearly sought out experienced herpers. Today, new keepers seem to value what they have read on the internet and make little allowance for experience. Its been a great thing, the internet, but it has also allowed some great reptile keeping myths to be born too. Sorry, I'm rambling.
> 
> ...


Much sense posted above, as usual, Kevin. I've been around for a while, and feel your work deserves inclusion, certainly fitting nicely with the other names that have also served their time.

Merry Christmas and breast wishes!
Alex


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

The one person who has influenced me most over the years is David Attenborough with the early programmes like Zoo Quest, Wildlife on One and Life on Earth back in the 60s and 70s, we didn't get a telly until '61. They were wonderful programmes which brought wildlife to the attention of millions of people who would otherwise never have seen the creatures he filmed. I still have the book from Life on Earth that I was given in '79.

I didn't get into reptiles until this decade when my son brought a snake home but having watched Attenborough's programmes I was at least able to accept a snake in the house - the start of my addiction.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

when i was round 15 while out birding i saw my first sand lizard, which planted the seed for my years of reptile keeping but the guy who really got my interest going and taught me alot was kevin hingley. i did my two week work experience while at school in his shop i loved every minute of it and ended up going back every weekend to help out. i feel privileged to have known him R.I.P


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Steve Irwin, gotta be. Although if I'm being totally honest the first time I saw his programmes my first thought was "This guys gonna end up being eaten on national tv, keep watching!"


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

what a totally brilliant thread!! best iv seen for ages!!!
steve irwin with out a doubt has got to be the best after taking it to the masses
gerald durrell
sir david attenburgh
and last but not least my dad, who i sat with every time a wild life programme would come on and be just as engulfed as me. he's one of those that has to learn everything about a subject he likes.

i dont know if anyone remembers it but there used to be a reptile shop in levenshulme manchester back in the late 70's early 80's that used to get massive shipments from all over the place. the guy that owned it was called brian [no idea what his surname was]. id spend every day in that place and help unpack huge patato sacks full of black racers, garters, florida water snakes and indigos... the list goes on. i learnt a hell of alot from that guy. wish i could remember his name!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Everyone has mentioned all the oldies so i will go more current so for me in the US I would have to say ralph davis just purely for the lovely morphs he does and of course the beautiful dreamsicle. But also think BHB should go down in history for having the biggest hatchling racks for corns that I have ever seen, im sure there is one bigger somewhere but my god is that man obsessed.

I think a big question in the UK/this forum who is going to be big??


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

i would have to say steve irwin, R.I.P


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

for me it was ludwig trutnau, gerald durrel and david attenborough and the late dave lester of the serpentarium.

ed


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Steve Irwin......the most influencial herper/ wildlife presenter ever IMO.... Changed the face of Wild life film making forever.. nobody will ever be him..

Only David Attenborough comes close... and okay he isnt specifically reptiles.. but without the likes of him, wildlife film making wouldnt have influenced half as many of us... and we wouldnt have cared half as much about animals.

Also have tonnes of respect for Mark O shea... who does so much work for herps its ridiculous... and then it comes back to opening reptiles to a wider audience like he has in his tv show.

As far as reptile breeding goes... my biggest influences are August Rentfro and Vince Russo.

And i have to say BHB for taking reptile breeding to the masses with snake bytes TV...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Paul harris, Frank Schofield, Tom Casey, and my dad


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

oakelm said:


> Everyone has mentioned all the oldies so i will go more current so for me in the US I would have to say ralph davis just purely for the lovely morphs he does and of course the beautiful dreamsicle. But also think BHB should go down in history for having the biggest hatchling racks for corns that I have ever seen, im sure there is one bigger somewhere but my god is that man obsessed.
> 
> I think a big question in the UK/this forum who is going to be big??


In truth... probably none of us... i can think of one guy off here that has it lined up for him, he has more contacts and influences in weird tropical places that if he chose to take the herpetology/zoology career path then i without a doubt would put money on him being big in some way.

Thing is... theres definately better more secure careers than herpetology/zoology so i dunno if that person will take the course.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Rob Wallace said:


> Steve Irwin......the most influencial herper/ wildlife presenter ever IMO.... Changed the face of Wild life film making forever.. nobody will ever be him..
> 
> Only David Attenborough comes close...


No offence Rob, but if you really think Attenborough is behind Irwin......!

Steve Irwin was fantastic, but if you think he changed the world in terms of wildlife film making over THE wildlife film maker then....! He wasn't even close.

I liked Steve Irwin and his crazy enthusiasm, but he never served the time Attenborough has to be classed in Sir David's league (Well over 50 years on the screen, and more importantly, someone who's consistently discovered new animal behaviour previously not seen by man). 

Steve reminds me of the people in the rock industry whom met untimely deaths and were suddenly held up as the greatest of all time (Richey Manic anyone?).

Attenborough is a Goliath... to Steve's David.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Alex M said:


> No offence Rob, but if you really think Attenborough is behind Irwin......!
> 
> Steve Irwin was fantastic, but if you think he changed the world in terms of wildlife film making over THE wildlife film maker then....! He wasn't even close.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm you really have a point and its a very close one, in general Sir David probably has done a lot more work over the time he has been around. However i feel that some people altho found sir davids footage fascinating.... its far more interesting to watch a man jump on a croc. agreed?

I think that Steve Irwin has actually increased general popularity more....the reason being that non documentary type folks were tuning in to see the mad ozzie guy that was gonna get eaten... and documentary folk were tuning in to see the same... a massive audience developed around steve and all he was... so much so that he managed to make a movie. Also steve arrived at a good time... Animal Planet channel ensured that Steve was broadcast to a huge audience. 

As a wildlife film making fan i would say probably that Sir David is slightly ahead..... but for simply re lighting a flame and making a huge huge boom in wild life popularity especially interest in reptiles then surely you must hand it to Steve..


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Rob Wallace said:


> Hmmm you really have a point and its a very close one, in general Sir David probably has done a lot more work over the time he has been around. However i feel that some people altho found sir davids footage fascinating.... its far more interesting to watch a man jump on a croc. agreed?
> 
> I think that Steve Irwin has actually increased general popularity more....the reason being that non documentary type folks were tuning in to see the mad ozzie guy that was gonna get eaten... and documentary folk were tuning in to see the same... a massive audience developed around steve and all he was... so much so that he managed to make a movie. Also steve arrived at a good time... Animal Planet channel ensured that Steve was broadcast to a huge audience.
> 
> As a wildlife film making fan i would say probably that Sir David is slightly ahead..... but for simply re lighting a flame and making a huge huge boom in wild life popularity especially interest in reptiles then surely you must hand it to Steve..


We know that keeping herptiles is now as big as it's ever been....and i do believe that alot of the new interest stems from Steve Irwin's shows rather than Attenboroughs, so have to agree with some of what you say. I prefered Sir David's shows because quite often you'd learn something whereas i never found Steve's programs as being very informative...it was very basic despite all the action, but maybe that was the point? (although from reading Terri Irwin's book, you could see that Steve did have a fairly scientific knowledge aswell).

Still Attenborough for me mate:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Steve irwin of course


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i think this has been a good thread good to see the usual people coming through and plenty of people who use this forum and still offer practical and impartial advice. thanks to you all.


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

from the uk 

Mark from ameyzoo ( never let me down yet, a little blunt but i like that )

P. Blake ( My man for venom questions, Not sure if thats how you spell his name )

And i have only been on RFUK for a while but SIUK seems to know what his talking about every post he makes has a good point to it and most if not all info is correct


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mark o'shea...but anyone over irwin..god i hated him


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Mark O Shea :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

brian said:


> Mark O Shea :notworthy::notworthy:


Mark O'Shea is great but not the sort of person you can get on the phone and chat with


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Brian Petrie.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

PureBrit said:


> Mark O'Shea is great but not the sort of person you can get on the phone and chat with


he is if you have his number...hehe

theres a few i like, for differant reasons, but still hated irwin big time


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

cooljules said:


> he is if you have his number...hehe
> 
> theres a few i like, for differant reasons, but still hated irwin big time


Irwin was amazing for people that didn't know much about snake's he tried to make it fun and educational for "The Public" what he done with Australia zoo was great and i don't think anyone can take that away from him. Yes he was a little over the top for most herpers but that's what made "The Public" like him. he really had a passion for animals and shared that with the world.

Me for one would have hated growing up without his TV shows.

But that's just my opinion


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

A mate one is always making fun of mark o shea by saying that he isn't a very technical zoologist and just a guy who has lots of general knowledge.

He's so right.


----------

